

Hacker News Seattle Meetup #3: Video recap, interview with Dan Shapiro - zacharycohn
http://vimeo.com/30183161

======
yakshaving
Thanks for doing this in Seattle, Zachary. You're doing the Seattle startup
community a great service by providing a meetup that we _actually want_ to go
to.

~~~
buss
Yes, thank you! I've been to #2 and #3, and both were great. Keep up the good
work!

------
andrewdumont
Such an awesome event!

